# Flying Wood Duck Mount



## Duckhawk (Nov 5, 2009)

I just went and picked up my latest mount from Antler Creations Taxidermy in Lavonia, this was my first duck I have ever killed, Here he is, Enjoy!


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 5, 2009)

That's one fine duck


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 5, 2009)

That looks GREAT now where do you live I think I need to barrow it for my wall


----------



## hunterarod (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks great! I had Hugh mount 3 woodies for me last year. They look great as well. Congrats! Can't wait to add to the collection this year.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Nov 5, 2009)

Hugh is the man.  That's fo sho.


----------

